# tohatsu/mercury parts interchangeable?



## lovedr79 (May 6, 2012)

i just discovered something while trying to figure out whats wrong with my mercury, this prolly isnt news to anyone but me, are mercury and tohatsu the same motor? i was looking at parts prices and then noticed the parts fiche are the same! so i am assuming the parts are interchangeable? if so that would be great as some parts are much cheaper. i had to take a huge pay cut when i got laid off last year and have a 15 month old, whose first boat ride got ruined when my mercury took a crap, ended shortly after it started. if this is the case i think my merc may end up with some tohatsu parts on it.........


----------



## bbstacker1 (May 6, 2012)

Yes, most of the smaller engines are the same. The color, cowling, shifting mechanism and tilt mechanisms are/maybe different. I don't know exactly what years are interchangable tho.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 7, 2012)

sweet. from what i can atleast with my motor they appear to be the same. i was kind of shocked when i discovered that. and what a difference in some of the prices.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 13, 2012)

My brand new 2011 mercury 30hp 2 stroke ( which is actually a 2006 when you google the model number) has " made in Japan" all over it when the cowl is off. 
Mercury and Tohatsu have had a joint venture for years, and evinrude is also working out a deal to have Tohatsu build their smaller ( non E-tec) motors to fill in the gap under 25hp.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 13, 2012)

Where did you find a 2-stroke at? I want one! This 20hp four stroke sucks. Kinda anemic for what I remember a 20 being.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 13, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> Where did you find a 2-stroke at? I want one! This 20hp four stroke sucks. Kinda anemic for what I remember a 20 being.



My local dealer here in Sudbury still has some .. My understanding is that they bought a truck-load when the 2-strokes were being dis-continued back in 2006.. They had 15 of them when I bought my package last July. 
They were the only ones to offer 2-strokes, a $299 upgrade over the base engine 9.9 4S.. But they were trying to sell the 4-strokes at a $2799 upgrade.


----------

